# Frank and Fluffy



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

I think I post too many photos but I love my reptile family haha 
Heres Mr. Frank and Mrs. Fluffy. They're getting so big (although they don't look big lol) I remember when they were teeny weeny babies 

Frank
















Doesn't sit still for long so a bit blurry lol








and his funky belly









Fluffy

































oops, the photos are a bit big lol !


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

LOVE hog noses i have to say if i was to ever get a snake it would have to be one of these, there cute little noses are just to sweet lol what are they like temperament wise? and how big do they get?


----------



## froglet (Nov 17, 2012)

What beautiful snakes!!

I love Frank :001_wub:


----------



## Kiansmummy (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow wat great pictures I love your snakes x


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

vet-2-b said:


> LOVE hog noses i have to say if i was to ever get a snake it would have to be one of these, there cute little noses are just to sweet lol what are they like temperament wise? and how big do they get?


I love hognose snakes too, bloody gorgeous.

Temperament wise their pretty good but you need to remember that these are rear fanged snakes so they do hold venom even though they are compared to that of a hornet sting.

The one in the shop where i work is as good as gold


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

oo didnt even know you could get them like this, very pretty


----------



## ajoseph (Apr 4, 2013)

They are really pretty snakes.


----------



## Donna92 (May 4, 2013)

I love frank colour white and organ. They look really lovey


----------



## tlewis (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't blame you for posting photos - they're lovely - please post more!


----------



## Danielmorgan (May 31, 2013)

"Snakes" and "Lovely" .. can you imagine .... but these two really are !


----------

